# AMR pre-employment test



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm scheduleds for a pre-employment test with AMR and I was wondering who has been through before? I've checked the archives and was surprised to find no previous discussion. Also in my region the AMR phone number is all automated.

Anyone know how this test compares to NREMT?
80% to pass?
Should be prepared for an interview after the test?
Does AMR test practical skills?
Any advice?
Do other companies ussually test pre-employment? 
Why not just accept NREMT?

I passed NREMT a month ago easily but now I'm nervous.

thanks everyone


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been through AMR's Paramedic Pre-employement testing... I found it to cover much the same stuff as the NREMT exam. Some questions may look for more in-depth knowledge though. I don't know what their pass criteria is, they may interview immediately after the exam, and I've heard they do skills testing. 

All of the other companies I've ever worked for or have applied to had some form of pre-test. 

As to WHY they do their own testing, this allows them to hire candidates that meet whatever requirements they want. NREMT CBT may not fully test someone's knowledge in an area that YOU, the employer, considers critical... so you build your own exam that is weighted in those areas. Those that pass, have that knowledge base (at the minimum) you're looking for.

Make sense?


----------



## CAPilot55 (Feb 11, 2010)

What county are you testing for btw?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks,
I forgot to mention this is for emt-b position in an unidentified northern California county


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 11, 2010)

AMR...my first job. Good experience and good times...Well, not really.

The pre-employment test is easy. Covers basic knowledge like "How much O2 should you flow from a non-rebreather". It also has a few scenarios and even some character questions asking "What would you do if you saw your partner doing something bad,"

It's all multiple choice, and was no sweat. Nothing compared to the registry that's for sure.

But that was good few years ago, and in Houston where they had a 911 jursidiction the size of my front lawn. It may be more difficult in CA where you guys run more 911.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Feb 18, 2010)

The one I took was pretty easy.


----------

